
An argument for passwordless - ProfDreamer
https://biarity.gitlab.io/2018/02/23/passwordless/
======
PuffinBlue
tl;dr

 _" An example would be using magic links or codes to authenticate your users.
At a higher level, this is really just a glorified email password reset
feature."_

The argument comes down to "you use email to reset password anyway, so lets
just use email to authenticate and not bother with the intermediate step of
using passwords at all."

It's kind of pragmatic I guess but then what are we supposed to use to access
our email? See this doesn't really solve a problem, it just kicks it down the
road to email as the nexus for authentication.

~~~
atticusberg
I don’t think the article is saying we should do away with passwords
altogether, just that they aren’t always necessary. The advantage of using
magic links is that it requires users to have to remember one less password

